# Livefood disposal?



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

What's the best/most responsible way of disposing livefood. 

For instance I have a handful of locust that have grown too large for my Leo. And I have mealworms that are probably going to turn soon. 

Any suggestions? Throwing them in the bin doesn't seem like a viable option. At least not living anyway.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

breed them and you have free food for ever lol


seriously though locusts and crickets are easy to breed


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> breed them and you have free food for ever lol
> 
> 
> seriously though locusts and crickets are easy to breed


I thought this might be my first answer lol. Should have stated I'm not looking to breed. At least not right now. 

From what I've read my locusts aren't kept nearly hot enough to breed anyway.

No, right now I just need a sensible way to dispose of them. The locusts I understand I can probably wait for them to just die. But I don't want beetles crawling out my bin lol.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

you not got mate with bearded dragons they will eat anything


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Feed them to the birds, they will eat the mealworms, and locusts, as winter is on its way they will be quite thankful for it as well


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feed them to cats!! 

or..

freeze them, crunch them up, and feed to birds..

or..

spray with insect killing spray and bung in bin!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I just freeze and throw.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. All taken on board. 

I had though all these suggestions already I just wondered if I was missing something obvious


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

Stick em in the freezer...tis what I did with the first (and last) ever box of crickets that I ordered for my Leo...nasty little boogers they are


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

my lea's all take large and extra large locusts lol, they go bonkers for them. i never understood this idea of nothing lerger then the gap between their eys rubbish. They also eat the mealworm beetles. I've never thrown away livefood yet lol


----------

